# Picosa's Posh Panache



## Posh's Mom

Here are some recent photos of my Poshy girl... she's such a trooper with Mom and her big lens!  
[


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*she is absolutely stunning...*

and she has a pretty good photographer working for her too!


----------



## trueblue

L-O-V-E that new barrette! And doesn't it just suit her perfectly? Great pics Amy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Posh has some fancy "bling"! She's beautiful!


----------



## Judy A

Fancy bling is right!! Great photos, Amy....go canon club!


----------



## ama0722

What a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Amy-What a beautiful Hav. Since I'm new here-just wondering-what was her coloring like when she was a puppy? Is Posh considered a sable? I think the before and after (and sometimes even again) on these dogs is fascinating. I'm wondering whether Pixie will keep any color when she gets older.


----------



## Paige

What a gorgeous girl. She reminds me of my Reece. Don't you think they look similar Amy.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Miss Posh (and Reece) are both just beautiful. What an awesome set of photos.


----------



## pjewel

Love Posh (as always), love her jewels.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Paige I think she absolutely looks like Reece!!! They would be the most adorable couple ever!

He is gorgeous.

Thanks everyone for the compliments and putting up with the Posh picture overload, I can't get enough of this girl.


----------



## Posh's Mom

"Pixie's Mom" sorry, I don't know what else to call you...Posh is a brindle, so she has the dark stripes vs. a sable who has the dark tips. It is amazing how they change, she was very dark as a wee pup.


----------



## Missy

Posh has the most gorgeous eyes!!! she looks like she is wearing eyeliner!!! Beautiful photos of your girl Amy.


----------



## Brady's mom

As always, Posh looks stunning!


----------



## Me&2Girls

OMG - that girl gets more beautiful every time I see her. I adore that barrette - where in the world did you find it?  It looks custom made for her.


----------



## Lynn

Amy,
Posh is a true beauty! I loved the pictures


----------



## michi715

Posh and Reece are absolutely beautiful! I love their coloring!


----------



## Julie

What a beauty Posh is!
Reece does look like Posh's coloring. He is as handsome as ever! I've told Paige that Reece is like the studmuffin in High School that every girl wants,but no can get? I think that's Reece! And my Vinnie!ound:


----------



## Lina

Posh and Reece are both beautiful! Amy, just wanted to add that Kubrick actually has both dark stripes and dark tips.... I would consider him a brindle but just wanted to say that you can have both!


----------



## Diana

Well,as usual, stunning pictures!  There can never be too many pictures of that girl!


----------



## EstrellaVila

The bling is adorable!

She is such a good looking girl, I love her expression in all the photos. She is a super model Hav.


----------



## LuvCicero

Amy, Posh is beautiful and I love your pics. The minute I saw them I thought...."Material Girl". :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Cool Lina! He's a looker that Kubrick! How are the wedding plans coming?

Lisa, it's a cheapy barrette from Target. Goody brand I think, I also have her hair up in a Goody band.

Well, yes, she's lovely...but, right now. I asked my husband why she was pouting in her crate? His answer major poop butt. So I'm off for a lovely session of get rid of the gross. She's so embarrassed....yuck!


----------



## Paige

Posh's Mom said:


> Paige I think she absolutely looks like Reece!!! They would be the most adorable couple ever!
> 
> quote]
> 
> I agree Amy, I will have to tell Reece I found the perfect girl for him.
> 
> Reece also had the black tips.


----------



## DanielBMe

Wow awsome pics! I think I'm going to have to work on my guys with my camera. I only wish I had a backyard to take some nice outside pics.


----------



## Jane

Those are wonderful photos of Posh! She and Reece are beautiful. I love that their faces are dark - no muzzle staining problems to deal with!


----------



## maryam187

Amy, I'm sorry I missed this thread. I absolutely love Posh and your pics of her. I wouldn't mind daily updates :biggrin1: Paige's Reece and she could be litter mates!


----------



## Lina

Posh is gorgeous! Love all the moving shots.


----------



## trueblue

Gosh, I love pictures of Miss Posh.  I'd like to watch her hang out with the chickens.


----------



## lcy_pt

Amy...so glad you posted these....funny, but I was thinking about your chickens the other day and that we'd not had any updates for awhile....Miss Posh looking fantabulous as usual


----------



## kelrobin

I was thinking the same thing . . . missed hearing about Posh and the chickens! Do you still have all of them? Would love a recent MOVIE! She is beautiful . . .


----------



## ama0722

Amy- I am having face hair envy all the time lately but Posh is looking great. That is a positive of only having one- they keep that long flowing facial hair  Oh and I registered Dash next month for a herding instinct test finally. We are going to herd sheep cause I don't think I want to be responsible for someone's duck. I do think it is wonderful that she is great with them. I just don't have critters around here like that. Even the squirrels know the sound of the 3 running clydesdale coming out!


----------



## mimismom

she is really precious.. I love her long coat!


----------



## Missy

sigh. posh is so beautiful!


----------



## Havtahava

It's good to see that purty girl again! Thanks for the new photos, Amy.


----------



## Sheri

Posh is simply ELEGANT! And, I love chickens... More pictures, please!


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's so cute with the chickens!


----------



## Milo's Mom

Posh is just stunning!


----------



## Poornima

Posh is so pretty! Great pictures, Amy.


----------



## Lilysplash I

AMERICA'S NEXT TOP *DOG *MODELS!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Amy, thanks for the great pictures of Posh hanging out with the chickens. She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## marb42

Posh is gorgeous, Amy, and your daughter is adorable!
Gina


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thanks gang! I will try to take a lot of pics on my trip to see the in-laws.


----------



## TobyBaby

Amy, you should go into pet photography. Gorgeous pics of a gorgeous girl. And her adorable human sissy.


----------



## rdanielle

She's gorgeous! I'm in love with her coloring =)


----------



## herrick51

What a gorgeous girl - and Reece is so handsome! Wow. 
Love the chicken shots.
(and I'm reassured that even a girly-girl like Posh gets poopy-butt; I thought it was only my "dirty boy dog")
mary


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures. Posh is beautiful. Love the chicken too.


----------



## Sheri

She's simply gorgeous! Love her color and her hair styles!


----------



## good buddy

Gorgeous girl! I love the braids too!


----------



## LuvCicero

She is beautiful. I wonder if I could find that color in a bottle.


----------



## trueblue

Aww...I love Miss Posh. Was she pulling for the Saints yesterday? I am SO happy today!


----------



## Pixiesmom

She is as pretty as ever!


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures. I agree, Reece and Posh look like twins!


----------



## marjrc

Ummm... Amy, you did say "new photoS", right? So where are all the others? Maybe my screen is dirty and I can't seem them. :becky:

I love that Posh's tongue is out. I'm with her... hate football ! lol


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Just beautiful!


----------



## Leslie

Goodness! Would you look at her? Still such a beauty!


----------



## Laurief

To me Posh has the most beatiful colors and markings!! Amy, I hope we get to see some more pictures!


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> To me Posh has the most beatiful colors and markings!! Amy, I hope we get to see some more pictures!


 I agree with you Laurie! :bolt:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Amy?? Anyone home? :suspicious: :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

home, but need to get some work done. darn it. i will take some more poshy pics and post them soon. thanks for all the nice words everyone.


----------



## marjrc

sigh.......... Photographing everything else but our sweet, little Posh. Guess we'll have to be patient!


----------



## klf0110

Great pics. Posh is gorgeous, I love brindles, they change so much and keep alot of color. I also loved the stone work in your yard!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay folks. Here are some pictures from today. Miss Thang is desperately needing a grooming session/bath, but I guess you could say this is more of what she looks like "au natural."
















I wish she was more playful in the snow, but I think she needs a playmate!





































She loves hanging out on this chair, it's old and needs to be recovered but it's perfect for her to gaze out the window and wait for us to come home.
















According to her breeder, all of her dogs stick their noses in between the slats of their crates. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Lina

Beautiful shots of gorgeous Posh, Amy! I think that Posh needs to come visit so she can play with Kubrick and Hitch! I think Kubrick and Posh would make the perfect couple running through the snow.


----------



## LuvCicero

I love that nose shot. She is so pretty and her color is BEAUTIFUL. Thanks for sharing. I wish Cicero had some snow like that (for a day).


----------



## Scooter's Family

You may get your wish tomorrow Dale! (Well maybe a little bit anyway!)

Amy-She's so beautiful and I look forward to your photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## trueblue

About time, woman! I miss seeing pics of Miss Posh....she's gorgeous as ever. I agree...she needs a friend


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina said:


> Beautiful shots of gorgeous Posh, Amy! I think that Posh needs to come visit so she can play with Kubrick and Hitch! I think Kubrick and Posh would make the perfect couple running through the snow.


me too lina. they'd be one stunning couple. we can just laugh at them and knit and watch movies and eat all that good n.y. food! seems like that's basically all i want to do in life lately, eat, watch movies, laugh at miss thang and knit!

actually i've bitten the spinning bug...visiting a shetland sheep farm this weekend. 

all of you guys thanks so much for the compliments. keep your fingers crossed that 2010 will be the year we add to our pack.


----------



## Sheri

She's gorgeous; simply gorgeous! And, classy, too.


----------



## marjrc

GREAT photos of Miss Thang, Amy! I love the ones of her in the snow, but too bad she doesn't enjoy going crazy in it. Mind you, that does make it easier for you! Great close up shots. Posh is such a pretty girl, but not at all afraid to show her scruffy side. lol 

I think if you and Lina were to get together, there'd be some wicked pictures to show us!! Keeping fingers crossed for your 2010 wish, Amy.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amy, I don't get on often, but whenever I get an alert about Miss Posh, I have to look. She's still as stunning as ever, but my goodness has she grown into a fabulous beauty. And a new little one in 2010? My fingers are crossed for you.

And of course, I have to ask...how are your chickens?


----------



## Posh's Mom

lisa great to see you here.

posh is great. i am well, and unfortunately, a mink killed ALL NINE of our beautiful hens this winter by finding a way into their hen house.

so, we're learning the lessons of life and death here and starting over with chicks this spring.

we think we've figured out where the little stinker is getting in, so we can protect our flock from new attacks.

it was very sad.

how are you? i hope 2010 brings a new friend for posh and happiness and good health for you and your girls.


----------



## maryam187

Thank you for the Posh fix. She's as stunning as ever. Her coloring is spectacular and I love the texture. It looks like it's more like hair like Amanda's Dora, but it could be misleading from the pics. Whatever it is, it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Leslie

Amy, Posh is simply gorgeous, beautifully coiffed or au natural. That girl is a stunner! Thanks for posting new pix. We'll keep fingers and paws crossed for a 2010 addition for you


----------



## Me&2Girls

Posh's Mom said:


> .....we think we've figured out where the little stinker is getting in, so we can protect our flock from new attacks.
> 
> it was very sad.
> 
> how are you? i hope 2010 brings a new friend for posh and happiness and good health for you and your girls.


Oh goodness, how terrible Amy. Was your daughter traumatized. She's awfully young to experience such a nightmare. How fun that you'll be starting over with chicks in the spring. Make sure you post pictures because you know how jealous I am of not only your beautiful hens, but that to die for hen house!!!

We are doing so well and really happy. We've moved on to a new breed and having a ball. When I've got pictures I'll post or PM you so you can see. Both of my darlings have been imported from Germany. I've got an international house of dogs now. Two from Germany and the rescue Maltese was imported from Brazil by another family. LOL

Hugs to you and everyone!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Finally got around to posting some new pics of the queen of the house.

Posh welcomed some new babies into her flock, baby hens. She is so amazing, this dog of mine, as she is gentle and cuddly with her new feathered sisters. Unreal.

Here she is, the ruler of our roost:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Your photos make you house look like so much fun! Lovely pics, as usual. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Posh is gorgeous as usual! I love the one with your little girl in soft focus behind her!


----------



## trueblue

LOVE these! Both of your girls get prettier with age


----------



## maryam187

Love 'em!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks Amy! Posh photos always make me smile!


----------



## Leslie

Amy~ Posh is lovely :hug: She's one of my all-time favorite Neezers. I like how she's so sweet to her new little sisters, who, BTW are adorable


----------



## Posh's Mom

thanks you guys. i love and appreciate the compliments and warm fuzzies.


----------



## clare

Posh and Reece have the most beautiful eyes full of expression.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Beautiful pictures, beautiful Posh and beautiful daughter. Fantastic photography.


----------



## marjrc

All those lovely, little girls at your house, Amy. They are beautiful! Great photos.


----------



## Perugina

Posh, Dora and Hiro...*sigh*. I love Posh's braids...She has the coat I wish Sophie had, not cottony.


----------



## mimismom

Lovely.


----------

